# 1998 Ford Ranger EV



## Tedktis (Jan 20, 2012)

Looking for any info, thoughts on purchasing a low mileage 1998 Ford Ranger EV with low miles, original batt, not running. Is this worth buying and replacing the batt pack, sold as is? What would you pay? Range? Thanks!

1998 Ford Ranger EV


----------



## clonezero (Oct 16, 2009)

I was looking at Ford ranger EV at one time. I ran across this page in my research. Maybe they can help out as they have a few and converted to LifePO4.

http://southtownelanes.com/ranger_ev_private_pages.html


----------

